# How much is too much?



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Just curious, when do people *really* feel the effects of coffee? I'm pretty sensitive to it, if I have anything after 3-4pm I struggle to sleep. That could be psychosomatic though.

I spent about an hour at Bella Barista a couple of weeks back and had something crazy like 10 shots in that time. Was shaking like a shitting dog!

What's the consensus people?!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I do believe this exact thread has cropped up before!

I cant handle too much me, gives me jitters and an uncomfortable feeling.


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Ah, sorry. I searched but nothing came up.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

The search is a bit naff, I can never find anything I'm looking for!


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Try looking at this for answers.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?19255-Daily-intake

Ian


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Well, someone can use the search facility at least


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

My max is about 54g a day. Any more and I get palpitations. Once had a meal with some folks who had never used a french press before. You could have stood a spoon up in the results. That night was interesting to say the least. Mrs Rob couldn't sleep for ages and I had rather nice hallucinatory dreams once I nodded off!


----------



## rmblack78 (Oct 9, 2014)

Doesn't seem to affect me all that much. I pretty much only drink coffee at home nowadays and I have 1 or 2 coffees in the morning (espresso first thing then a long black before setting off to work), an the same again in the evening. Last coffee is at about 8pmish.

More at the weekends...

I think that's fine, Mrs thinks too much.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Too much is when I start chewing tables.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

I know at the end of a half day training session with Glenn I'd definitely topped out. Suspect I was talking nonsense at speed without pausing for breath.


----------



## Zakalwe (Oct 19, 2014)

I can drink coffee and then fall asleep 10 minutes later. I do have the weirdest, most vivid dreams though, so I try not to drink after 7:30PM.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I find if I drink coffee after 2pm I don't sleep brilliantly. 2-3 cups a day usually.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

7pm is my official cut off but had a flat white after dinner at about 8pm tonight. Living life on the edge up here in Glasgow.


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

You know what you need to counteract that jeebsy. Beer. Beer is the answer.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Red wine and gin work better for me.


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

That'll do. Same active ingredient


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

anton78 said:


> You know what you need to counteract that jeebsy


Some nice green


----------



## Zakalwe (Oct 19, 2014)

Scotford said:


> Red wine and *gin *work better for me.


Monkey 47. A lovely drop


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

I can handle a fair bit of caffeine as long as i stop well before bed. I usually try not to have coffee after 7pm.

I usually have two espressos and a flat white in the morning. Then an espresso mid afternoon and possibly another flatty after my evening meal.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Having found a decaf bean i like (Steampunk Honduras) - i stick to that in the evenings and the odd beer if i've been exercising during the day.

I tend to have 3/4 brewed coffees in a day. 3 is more typical.

My worst suffering with caffeine was not with coffee drink but a cycling drink called "High5 extreme". I once took this in the early morning prior to a cycling event and was literally shaking at the start.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Once many years ago I got what I flippantly call caffeine poisoning in Costa of all places. I drank two 'French bowls' that they were advertising. The girl didn't realise it's normally made with brewed and made them with heaven alone knows how many shots of espresso. Almost like that guy that Glenn posted about in Starbucks but without the syrup. It made me feel really nervous and jittery, and as little bit nauseous. Took hours to wear off. I'm a catastrophic insomniac even without caffeine but don't normally drink coffee after mid afternoon unless pulling a late one at work.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Zakalwe said:


> Monkey 47. A lovely drop
> 
> View attachment 10024


I'm more of a Hendricks or Langleys No.8 kinda guy myself.


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

My limit is about 5 shots, plus maybe a litre of tea as well. Don't get a wink all afternoon, though. Nights, no problem.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Vieux Clou said:


> Don't get a wink all afternoon, though.


Haha!


----------



## Kevin914 (Nov 5, 2014)

One teaspoon is enough for me)


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Kevin914 said:


> One teaspoon is enough for me)


Never tried drinking a teaspoon, what ratio do you use?


----------



## SimonB (Sep 12, 2013)

Can't say I notice any effect on my sleep regardless of when I drink coffee but I can recall feeling a little jittery when I was drinking too many cups of brewed coffee throughout the day (I'd guess 7-8 total?).


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Simon if you don't notice the effect have you tried going without coffee, if you run into headaches and things like that you'll know the answer.

Most of the time it's about keeping hydrated, similar to if you want to wake up without a hangover etc.

I have been kept awake by too much coffee before but most of the time if I have high doses I just feel really lazy / horrid shorter fuse and more annoyed than usual.

Other times it makes me want to clean really obsessively haha the joys


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

anton78 said:


> You know what you need to counteract that jeebsy. Beer. Beer is the answer.


Too right. Headed to a beer festival after day 1 at CupNorth last weekend

Slept like a baby!

I fall asleep easily after coffee too.


----------

